# What's happened to the tickers?



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyone know? A lot of them seem to have disappeared the last few days.

Blu


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

Ye I've noticed that - I thought it was just me!


----------



## jwb (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi I'm sure there are cleverer ways of sorting this but saving your ticker from Lilypie as  "PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code" instead of HTML code seems to work.


----------

